# Cottontail fleas



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

what do you guys do with your rabbits after you catch them as far as storage while continuing your hunt? All the rabbits I got this week had fleas. The last couple years I didn’t really check. But this year I could see them right on them. So after shooting them I would carry them instead of placing them in my game bag. It was a pain I got 5 on Tuesday and 4 on Friday and it just wore me out carrying them and a gun and trying to handle my dog. Any solutions, tips or tricks would be appreciated.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Not a rabbit hunter much any more, but why not just skin them where they fall? Take a few gallon ziplocks and skin them out. Put the meat into a bag and leave the hide and guts in the field. Might be hard on really cold days but better then bringing home flea's. Again not a rabbit hunter just an idea.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Fleas like me! 
Keep in mind your hound can get them easier than you , even without a dead rabbit.
Flea checks (and ticks at times) are best done before going in the vehicle to leave.
But ...Watch the hound does not grab what you drop.
I preferred to skin them right away. Twist the head off first and discard....No ,not to the hound! l.o.l.. Too late. Then peel hide off. Dressing was done promptly too ,but that's up to you.
Watch your hands ,wrists,forearms for fleas while skinning.

An old style shower curtain ring can be worn on the belt to carry a rabbit. But if fleas like you look out.

A rabbit can be put in a tree in a safe spot to pick up on your way out too. Fleas want a warm host. A rabbit loses one where it sat or wherever, the fleas hope for a return ,or another host to come along.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

We used to hang them in trees while cooling, but still placed them in a zippered bag for the ride home. Same with squirrels.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Take a white kitchen plastic bag. Put it in a pocket when you get a rabbit just put it in bag twist top of bag and put in game pouch with the twisted end under the rabbit to keep it from unraveling. It will keep any fleas ticks in bag.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks for the responses I think I will start shooting and skinning.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

When I do shoot rabbits I hang them in trees and get them on the way out. Then I throw them in the back of the truck next to the dog box for the ride. If there is snow on the ground it looks like someone dumped a bunch of pepper underneath the rabbit.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I take a piece of para cord with small loops on each end and ziplock gallon bags. I put the cord through the loop and over the back feet. I find a stub branch at good working level and peel them suckers while toasty warm. Skinning a rabbit warm gets way less hair on the meat. cut the belly and gut them, in the ziplock they go. Same with squirrels. Out come the wet naps or hunter wipes for the hands and they go in another little bag when done. I carry a day pack or over the shoulder hunting bag always.


----------



## Houndhunter12 (May 5, 2016)

I use to skin and gut them in the field, but quickly figured out my hounds eat everything that touched the ground. Then I had to deworm my hounds. Easier to hang them in a tree and let the fleas jump off. I had probably 20 fleas jump on me last Sunday from 1 rabbit, guess I should of paid more attention, it was my first rabbit of the year shot for the dogs!


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Houndhunter12 said:


> I use to skin and gut them in the field, but quickly figured out my hounds eat everything that touched the ground. Then I had to deworm my hounds. Easier to hang them in a tree and let the fleas jump off. I had probably 20 fleas jump on me last Sunday from 1 rabbit, guess I should of paid more attention, it was my first rabbit of the year shot for the dogs!


I had that issue back when I had hounds, a swat with switch stick worked on me as a kid, and it did my hounds also. Dam hard headed things.


----------



## aquaalf (May 28, 2017)

I agree with the guys hanging the rabbits in a tree and picking them up on the way out. Less fleas to deal with and on extremely cold days field dressing them is not very pleasant plus hard to keep the beagles away from the process. A plastic bag is a great idea also as stated.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

I got another one today could have gotten more but was sleeping on the gun. But the one I got I tore off the skin real quick and squeezed out the guts took me all of 2-3minutes. I think this is how I will do it from now on. Thanks for all you responses.


----------



## Michigander Outdoors (Sep 30, 2018)

I have never thought much about fleas on game I brought home...I guess I have been lucky enough to not have that issue...but will now be skinning and bagging squirrels as soon as I get them!


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

aquaalf said:


> I agree with the guys hanging the rabbits in a tree and picking them up on the way out. Less fleas to deal with and on extremely cold days field dressing them is not very pleasant plus hard to keep the beagles away from the process. A plastic bag is a great idea also as stated.


I also carry them blue nitrile gloves, I have boxes of them in my trapping shed for skinning. But the rabbits and squirrels are warm. But most times the wet nap things work fine. I have a big head start on the game cleaning when I get home. I figure, I am tired, guns need attention, boots put on dryer, gloves and other gear put away. If I eat supper, I have a hard time getting back out to clean game. No fleas at home is a bonus.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't remember seeing flea, or ticks, on rabbits that I used to shot when I was younger. There may have been some, I just don't remember.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

When we hunter rabbits when we were younger we would gut them in the field and cut a slit in each hind leg and then put your belt though the legs slits. Not the best idea now but we could not afford a hunting vest. A couple of rabbits per person was all we wanted to carry. Made a bloody mess of your old jeans but did not worry about fleas.


----------



## steve w (Feb 15, 2004)

Try this, if you can get the hang of it you won't regret it.


----------



## steve w (Feb 15, 2004)

https://www.stonecreekhounds.com/product/game-bag/ These can be very handy also


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

steve w said:


> Try this, if you can get the hang of it you won't regret it.


I’m gonna have to try that that was a perfect way to do it... did he take the guts out or leave them in?


----------



## steve w (Feb 15, 2004)

Leave them in, it helps to tuck the skin that you pull down inside the stomach cavity after making a small hole with your finger. Also use a twisting motion like you're wringing out a rag when you pull it apart. Be discreet with the remains, don't leave them in plain sight or on the ground for other dogs or yours to find. Although in most cases I found 'nature' cleans up what's left pretty quick.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Mark4486 said:


> what do you guys do with your rabbits after you catch them as far as storage while continuing your hunt? All the rabbits I got this week had fleas. The last couple years I didn’t really check. But this year I could see them right on them. So after shooting them I would carry them instead of placing them in my game bag. It was a pain I got 5 on Tuesday and 4 on Friday and it just wore me out carrying them and a gun and trying to handle my dog. Any solutions, tips or tricks would be appreciated.


i had a beagle when i was younger and he always got tapeworm from the fleas on the rabbit. be sure to worm your dog every year.


----------

